# OEM HID Conversion with Crystal Clears



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

I wanted to know if anybody has done a HID conversion with the crystal clear headlights. I have seen them done on projectors but never the crystal clears.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

PHILLY-KID said:


> I wanted to know if anybody has done a HID conversion with the crystal clear headlights. I have seen them done on projectors but never the crystal clears.


rich.. no one has ever done it... you will be the first to attempt and try it.

sethwas was the first to do the OEM HID retrofit and i will be the 2nd.

and there is the Halogen Projector retro done by sage3 and he put an aftermarket HID kit into them but not a true HID retro like sethwas and mine.

try doing some searches on www.hidforum.com for more information.


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

*1st Timer*

Aight,

I'm going to try and do an OEM D2S HID retrofit with crystal clear headlights. Only question I think I am going to have is the aiming of the projection lights and wiring the ballast to work with the stock harness. I'll try and post pics as I go along. If anybody can give me some insight I'll greatly appreciate it.



Rich


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

sethwas has HID? i thought it was someone else who did it first... oh well, shows how much i pay attention. if the price is right this summer, i might look into going HID, we'll see though


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

go4broke44 said:


> sethwas has HID? i thought it was someone else who did it first... oh well, shows how much i pay attention. if the price is right this summer, i might look into going HID, we'll see though


yea he was the first to do the oem hid retrofit.

sage3 was the first to do the halogen retrofit with aftermarket hid kit


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

When was Sage3's halogen retrofit completed? I know of someone who may have done it sooner...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im not sure... he and seth kinda disappeared at the same time.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Dissappeared?










Look in my sig for the writeup.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Omg !!! He Alive !!! The Man Is Alive !!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

PROJECT - CRYSTAL CLEAR RETROFIT HAS BEGUN

LUI,


Good Looking out on the crystal clears. They look real good. I'm waiting on my D2S bulbs. I can't wait.


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

Not dissappeared, jus quite busy. Still checkin in from time to time.










angel eyes retro










projector retro

this are VERY VERY old pix, prob take some new ones. Since then I did a lot of tweeking with them. They look much better now.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

looks good, Love the cold cathode tubing for the angel eyes.


----------

